# how many mice..........



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

how many mice could i fit happily into a 90x45x45cm exo terra
60x45x45cm exo terra
45x45x45cm exo terra

and will a 30x30x30 exo terra be ok for housing 1 male on his own


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I only have the flat box type 47x30x17 I use these for breeding and there very good.The 90x45x45 will be the case type I would say about 4 mice in those they being higher have more climbing space for invertebrates and lizards etc.I like the expo terras.30x30x30 is more square and you could really only keep a seperate Buck in there theres not alot of room for anything else.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Using Exo Terras would be expensive - the flat 'fauna' type boxes would be more cost effective for a similar sized floor area. Mine are a different brand but measure approx 48 x 30 x 20cm.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

i really like exo terras and so does my fiance, he had said that i can have a wall of exo terras with any 'vermin' (as he calls them) i want in. they look really nice as well, at the mo i have a trio of african pygmy dormice in a 60x45x45 exo terra and i have an 90x45x45 exo terra on the way for my 6 zebra (striped grass) mice. so i want to get some more exo terras for the fancy mice as well, i was thinking of a 90x45x45 for the girls, a 30x30x30 for each of the boys and maybe a 45x45x45 for mums to birth in, but ill have to have another look at them and decide


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Are they the ones with the doors on the front, made of glass? If so you will find them a pain to clean if you are breeding a lot of mice, though I'm not sure if you plan to show or breed a lot.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

im not showing just yet, i still learning so im experimenting with breeding at the mo. i am planning it so that i have no more than 2 litters at ant 1 time, i am doing it so that when a litter is just weaned and sold another litter is about to be born


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you plan to show in the future, I'd advise you to choose cages that are suitable for this, as you will have to get a lot of them, and you will want using them and cleaning them out to be easy.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

i wont be showing for a long, long time due to the fact that the enfield show is the only 1 anywhere near me and yet it will still take me a good few hours to get there using buses and trains. plan is to do what my fiance has said and fill a wall with exo terras, he is even gonna make me a unit to put them all on. then i will get more species of mice such as asian garden dormice, african pygmy mice ect. then when we move out of this flat into a house i will move my fancy mice into a shed where i will also have some rabbits, guinea pigs ect. lol


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine were £16.00 each I dont think you really need the height of the box for breeding do you, but its what suits yourself.The flat terras are really easy to wash out.


----------

